# Current market volatility - short term trading opportunities



## golfmos123 (6 June 2008)

I'm not sure if this will escape the local censorship board, but it dawned on me while posting in the MQG thread, that there are currently a number of opportunities around for short term trading of big name stocks.  This enables a reasonable return without having to visit the more speccie end of town (not having a shot at speccies at all here!).

I thought I'd outline a couple here and see if people want to add others to the list.

NCM, LGL, OXR - obvious gold plays.  Have traded NCM in between the $30-33 range.
QAN - a contra trade sort of.  Oil drops, QAN rises.  Have done this a couple of times to make 8-10% each time in the last couple of weeks between the 330-365 range.

Hope people find this of some value and are happy to post their thoughts as well......


----------



## bvbfan (17 June 2008)

OXR hasn't been a gold play for 3-4years


----------



## nioka (17 June 2008)

golfmos123 said:


> I'm not sure if this will escape the local censorship board, but it dawned on me while posting in the MQG thread, that there are currently a number of opportunities around for short term trading of big name stocks.  This enables a reasonable return without having to visit the more speccie end of town (not having a shot at speccies at all here!).
> .




Don't neglect the speccies. Penny stocks only have to move .01c for the percentage to be worthwhile.  Some I have been doing well with are ABJ, PRE and MHL. It's a good way to accumulate,sell 100,000 buy back 110,000 with the same money, then sell 110,000 and buy back 120,000 etc, etc. 
 Another good way to accumulate is to find a stock that is of similar fundamental value to one you hold.Trade back and forth as the price ratio changes. You are able to trade across at almost the same time and gradually increase the number you hold. Very easy to calculate, just allow brokerage.


----------



## vincent191 (10 May 2010)

To all those people who have short the market, you guys had a pretty good run lately. Somebody must have made a fortune. How come it is never me??

The current market volatility is a great opportunity for short-term traders, any suggestions??


----------

